# Mists of Pandaria



## Jake Reynolds (Oct 2, 2012)

So, anyone else had a black hole opened up in their lives? 7 level 85 characters to progress to 90...monk is on level 50, druid on 82, paladin on 81...lots of work to do!

Initially, I was very non-plussed about the new content (though I love the monk class). Very slow progression, very few quest rewards...then I realised that, at least with my cloth wearers, tailoring provided all the new gear you could need, and that has revitalised me somewhat (taking my warlock from 135,000 HP to 190,000 with random blues from crafting made a big difference). 

So now that I discovered that crafting was the best way to get new campaigning gear (if not endgame), I feel much better about it!


----------



## Reivax26 (Mar 2, 2013)

After a year long break from the game, the wife and I got Mists when we purchased our new PC about 2 weeks ago. 

So far I love it. Haven't had a chance to level my toons as much as I had hoped due to work and dealing with the kids, but overall we are enjoying it. 

The new zones are awesome and I like the changes to the talent trees. No more taking pointless skills that I don't want in order to get the abilities from a build that I actually want. Also you can mix match for some interesting combinations of builds.

If anyone plays Horde on the Velen server shoot me a message on here and I will get in touch with you in game.


----------



## Freya Robertson (Mar 3, 2013)

Haven't got it yet but I'm tempted. I play a Night-Elf Druid, usually Moonkin, although I have a shammy as well, and an Orc mage. I'd be interested to see the changes to the talent trees. I wasn't sold on the Moonkin changes in Cata with the whole eclipse thing, but I do miss playing it (I'm into GW2 at the moment.)


----------



## Reivax26 (Mar 5, 2013)

The newest patch came out today, actually. I can't wait to get in and do the new raid. Here's the trailer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q51B6M70QBs


----------

